# my new 150 gallon



## lilnick87

about a month ago i had my 180 gallon acrylic tank crack and bow out,almost burst in my den area of my apartment. After rushing to get my fish into small 2 small tanks and find a new tank a.s.a.p. as well as empty the current cracked one.This is a video of my fish somewhat settled in to their new 150 gallon home.


----------



## mistersprinkles

No offense but that tank isn't long enough for some of those fish. A 6 ft 125G would have been better. Nice fish though.


----------



## lilnick87

I was trying to find a 180 gallon 6' tank but disnt have time on my hands. I lost a yellow collar peacock and yellow elektra adults. I was able to find a 150 gallon 4'/2' by 30 tall really cheap .


----------



## TonyT

Great quality fish...colours are spectacular.


----------



## mistersprinkles

lilnick87 said:


> I was trying to find a 180 gallon 6' tank but disnt have time on my hands. I lost a yellow collar peacock and yellow elektra adults. I was able to find a 150 gallon 4'/2' by 30 tall really cheap .


I understand that, I just wanted to tell you that IMO the tank is not long enough for some of those fish.


----------



## SKurj

Does look a little crowded, but make a nice growout for the future +)


----------



## spas

Looks Great Nick!!! Fish have great color


----------



## lilnick87

spas said:


> Looks Great Nick!!! Fish have great color


I took the red empress and o.b peacock out and all my fish have lit up especially the calmer ones like lethrinops and taiwan reefs.


----------



## Chromey

Great looking fish, Wrong tank IMHO. DId you buy these fish or grow them out in another tank?


----------



## SRumney88

Chromey said:


> Great looking fish, Wrong tank IMHO. DId you buy these fish or grow them out in another tank?


You know he does explain the reason for the smaller tank right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnick87

Chromey said:


> Great looking fish, Wrong tank IMHO. DId you buy these fish or grow them out in another tank?


I started with a 150 gallon 6' tank. I got a 180 gallon custom acrylic tank and stand 2 years after wich i traded a bass guitar for.my fish got huge in the 180 and it cracked a year after i got it. The whole one side bowed and almost burst.i had to get a tank fast so i bought this tank and a fluval canister for 300$. I sold the cracked tank for 200


----------



## Chromey

SRumney88 said:


> You know he does explain the reason for the smaller tank right ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm more then capable at reading, Regardless, With the maturity Of the fish in that tank, And the amount of adults I CAN count, The tank is not a good fit, Unless you know something more then Everyone else?

But thanks for your Extremely insightful comment, It truly helped. 
You keep working on that post count


----------



## mark678

man please write the names of your cichlids one by one. i love those fish. i have never seen so much bright colors. what kind of food do you feed them ? and what is your water temperature ?


----------



## SRumney88

Chromey said:


> Yes I'm more then capable at reading, Regardless, With the maturity Of the fish in that tank, And the amount of adults I CAN count, The tank is not a good fit, Unless you know something more then Everyone else?
> 
> But thanks for your Extremely insightful comment, It truly helped.
> 
> You keep working on that post count


Because posting on a forum more then another person means I know nothing. Did I say the tank was perfect size. I just said he explained the smaller size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDR

Those are some very colorful fish, nice looking examples. If you plan on using this long term, maybe build up a higher rock island in the middle with caves/pvc so they can swim around and through the structure. 

Either way it looks good. To the naysayers, this is a much more appropriate home than gasping on the floor due to a cracked 180.

Cheers


----------



## Darkside

Chromey said:


> Yes I'm more then capable at reading, Regardless, With the maturity Of the fish in that tank, And the amount of adults I CAN count, The tank is not a good fit, Unless you know something more then Everyone else?
> 
> But thanks for your Extremely insightful comment, It truly helped.
> You keep working on that post count


Apparently you're not more than capable of tanking comments in stride.


----------



## SRumney88

Darkside said:


> Apparently you're not more than capable of tanking comments in stride.


Lulz I wasn't being rude to him either was just simply asking  that response was completely unnecessary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinsal09

Wow that sucks! I can see myself totally spazzinf out if my tank cracked :s

Spectacular group of fish! Water looks crystal clear...I agree with the length issue but they should be fine for now...

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## cinsal09

And ya...what ARE you feeding them?

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## lilnick87

*new final home for my africans*

hello i am glad to say i have my fish in a new final home and a glass one. i found a 180gallon for cheap and my fish have been in it for about a week now. i think they have so much colour due to the filtration. my tank filters close to 1000 gallons an hour. i feed them nls 3mm pellets and big all flake food. flake in the morning and nls in the eve. my temp is at 76 degrees. i have haps, peacocks few diefferent lethrinops species and 1victorian.

-fire fish peacock
-sunshine peacock
-ruby red peacock
-flavescent usisya peacock 
-blue neon peacock 
-bi color 500 peacock 
-flame tail peacock
-eureka red peacock
-lemmon jake peacock
-red empress
-protomelas tanzania
-protomelas spilonatus (mara rocks)
-taiwan reef 
-albino taiwan reef
-tangerine tiger
-yellow blaze lithobates
-firline mloto
-white lip mdoka
-deep water hap
-placidochromis tanzania(star saphire)
-blue dolphin (wild caught)
-rostratus hap
-venustus
-naevochromis chrysogaster
-lethrinops intermedius
-lethrinops mbasi creek
-lethrinops red cap itungi
-lethrinops orange cap nkhatta bay(f1)
-lethrinops microstoma likoma (wild caught)\
-christmas fulu (victorian)
-soon to b introduced lethrinops albus kande (in smaller tank growing still)






i have extra males of few fish that i might sell in the future.


----------



## Chromey

Very nice looking tank, And the fish look nice and relaxed.

You have a very well balanced system based on this video.


----------



## lilnick87

Thank you for your comment. His is how it was in the old 180 b4 it cracked. Im happy as hell to have all back to normal


----------



## cinsal09

If you decide to sell anything lemme know  you've got some great stock! Subscribed!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

